# Where Do Your Chis Sleep At Night?



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

It's late and I am catching up on all the Chi chat I missed today. And I as I sit in bed I wonder....where does everyone else let their Chis (or other dogs) sleep at night?

I usually have all four dogs in my room with me. 

Lacey- always on the bed usually behind my legs. It doesent really matter where exactly, as long as she has some blanket covering her up. 

Osha- likes to sleep right up by my head. Usually between my neck and chest exactly . 

Non chis....

Morrison- usually on the bedroom floor right in front of the bed. But usually by morning he is sleeping at one of the bottom corners. 

Honey- she sleeps on her own pillow on the other side of the head/top of the bed. She is very certain that she is a princess and just a mattress is not good enough for her .


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha! Toby sleeps right in between my arm and body under the comforter. He gets cold and I run a fan at night, so he bundles up. 

As for the family dogs: 

Right now, Lilly has to sleep downstairs because she tore her miniscus and has all kinds of other problems. She has an orthopedic bed with a big, fluffy blanket for her. When she can take the stairs, she sleeps on my moms bed by her feet. 

Rocky sleeps with my sister, between her legs under the blanket.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

My house rule is no dogs upstairs where there is carpet (coz it's beige). We have a baby gate to keep my 3 little ones downstairs in the open plan lounge/dining/kitchen area where there are hardwood floors. Ax and Chloe sleep together in a cat igloo that they are in love with. Winston has his own little bed that sits beside Ax and Chloe's. They also have another bed and a soft thing shaped like a kennel that they sit in and roll around in but don't really use for actual sleeping. I have to have at least 1 bed per dog becuause they don't like being anywhere near eachother when they have treats, as soon as I hand them out they all bolt for a seperate bed as far away from eachother as possible - they are not the sharing type.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Daisy and Rocki both sleep downstairs and are not upstairs when Mommy and Daddy are asleep. Mainly because Daisy when would no longer sleep in her bedding area on the bed at night she had a few accidents in our bed and for Daddy that was enough. If I was was single I swear my bed would be filled with all my animals. Thats how I was raised. Both dogs sleep in seperate crates. Both have their own beds and Daisy has a blanket. Rocki always pushed the blanket out of her bed so she doesnt have one any longer. 

Cats they sleep either in our bed or downstairs, none of them sleep in my sons room. 

Stormy starts at the night upstairs between Mommy and Daddys heads facing the wall, we have no idea why she does that. Shes very old and perfers no other animals near her when shes between our heads. Usually by morning shes found downstairs sleeping on one of the couches or on my sons little cushioned chairs. Or she'll move to under the bed. Which is where you will find her mostly during the day.

Hercules if he isn't being a bully and isnt sleeping in the garage sleeps next to Daddy. My husband and Hercules actually have to share a pillow sometimes. 

Nanners usually sleeps by the bathroom door, the bathroom or at the foot of our bed. For some strange and dangrouse reason she perfers to sleep at my feet, probably because hubbys feet hang over the bed. 

Cuddles starts in the middle of us, and will usally lean more towards whoever will pet her at the moment. Than she'll lay there. She will either move to the middle of us, the foot of the bed or sitting at the top of the stairs. 

The none fur kid sleeps in his own room.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Both of mine sleep in the bed. Lion usually sleeps head first under the blankets, and Penny sleeps on or near my head. She is a pillow hog.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Our dogs both sleep on their own dog beds in our room. Until recently Kerri slept in her crate- but now that she is older she gets a bed. I just don't really want my dogs sleeping in my bed- they would keep me up- I barely can tolerate my husband .

If we are sleeping in sometimes I will invite them up on the bed in the morning for some cuddles!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie sleeps either in a dog bed or in an open crate because he gets too warm. Sometimes he sleeps outside on the chaise lounge because it's cool outside. Twiggy isn't allowed to sleep in the bed, she's so little and only has three good legs and I'm scared she will jump or fall off the bed and hurt herself, so she sleeps in an open crate with Delilah. Chumley usually starts in a crate, but ends up in bed by morning. Gonzo and Abby sleep on the couch in the living room with my mom. The other 10 sleep in bed with me. Sometimes they are generous and give me 3 inches on the edge to sleep in. lol


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey and Emmie both sleep in our bed. Bailey is usually head first under covers against my back. Emmie is usually on the other side of me in a ball under the covers.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

I lay on my side when I sleep, curled up in a ball. Ote likes to sleep right by my belly, surrounded by my legs. If I'm not there, she likes to sleep right behind her "daddy's" legs, or right under his neck. 

When she isn't in bed with us (during the day...at night, she always sleeps with one or both of us) she likes to snuggle on her "plush" bed or under a bunch of covers!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

All over! My girl will sleep under my desk when I am working. During the other hours of the day I have her box bed (right next to my bed) turned on it's side and at night she wants it right side up (I dont know why). Sometimes if she wants peace during the day she goes there. Sometimes the couch or in front of the office window. Sometimes on a low shelf by the computer. 

In the wee hourse of the morning when she cries to get out to pee, after that, she goes to mine or my daughters bed where she goes right on top of our pillow just over our head and curls up there.

It depends on her mood and what the flavor of the day is.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Both my chis sleep on my bed under the covers. And both start out curled out and by half way through the night they are completely horizontal kicking both hubby and I off the bed. How a 4 pound dog can shove me off a queen size bed, I still haven't figured out. But I couldn't have it any other way  and somtimes little Sophia will even place her head next to mine on the pillow. They are just so cute and cuddly.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Most of the time my Chi's sleep together in there Kennel which I keep in my room.
When I do let them sleep with me they are snuggled together between my legs or one on either side of me. One by my belly and the other one behind my knees.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Daisy sleeps with me. Under the covers, toasty warm. Sometimes she sleeps by my feet, sometimes by my legs, and lately she has claimed one of my pillows, and sleeps on that, which I pull next to me and stroke her as I fall asleep. Lovely end to the day <3


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

All over the place! haha I work nights, so I have a very sporadic sleeping schedule. When it's just me sleeping during the day Chloe starts off in the bed with me under the covers curled up next to me or between my legs. When I wake up, she goes into her play pen which has her pad for the rest of the night (or day in my case). I'm afraid to keep her in the bed the whole time yet since I don't think she can hold it all night. When it's just my boyfriend sleeping while I'm at work, she has to sleep in the playpen all night long. Her daddy won't sleep with her because he says he wants to make sure she's not spoiled and knows how to sleep in her own bed. haha It's probably good for her.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Diamond is the weird one he picks normally he sleeps in my bed coming out from under the covers when he feels to warm and going under again when he feels cold, my little yo-yo. Then once and a while he decides he wants to be dependant and sleeps in his own bed in my room. Or may it is just to watch the kittens sleep. 

Prince is sooo cute he picks what he thinks is the warm place on my body and sleeps in a little ball. This morning I woke up and found him in my neck. What a lovely start to my day.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

All 5 sleep with us.Maggie sleeps by my side,Molly sleeps in hubbys arms,Missy sleeps on my pillow snuggled in my hair.The 2 dachshunds,Maisey sleeps on her own little pillow above my hubbys head,Minnie sleeps at our knees between us,lol .It's a bed full!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie says, "In bed with mommy & daddy, of course!"" She starts off on my pillow sometimes laying across my chest under my chin, then ends up under the covers between hubby & I. I have to start off sleeping on my belly, but if I curl up in a ball on my side, she'll crawl under the covers to lay against my belly.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Much to my husband's dismay, our new little one sleeps on the bed plastered to my side or his side. She joins our 2 cats already on the bed. Glad we have have a king size bed! Lady whimpers up a storm if not on the bed. I will say she is a very, very quiet sleeper and never stirs until one of us gets up. The cats usually vacate by 5:00 and start asking for their breakfast!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Lordy, lordy, no wonder the the western population is dwindling whilst others flourish! No need for contraceptives in this thread!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Lordy, lordy, no wonder the the western population is dwindling whilst others flourish! No need for contraceptives in this thread!




Hahaha, I just got tea up my nose! :lol: ...don't know how that happened, you made me laugh too hard woman! :foxes251:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

In our bed, of course!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine sleep in our kitchen. I would never get any sleep if I allowed them up in my bed!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma sleeps in bed with us. She always goes under the covers and curls up usually right between both of us, but when she gets too hot she crawls up and pokes her head out next to mine. It's really cute because she looks like a little person laying with her head on the pillow and the rest of her body covered by the blanket.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel so mean now.
My dogs all sleep in their beds. In the evening we let them cuddle in our bed for
a little while, but once it's time for bedtime I send them off to their own sleeping
areas. It's not because I don't like having dogs in my bed, it's just because I find
they are more balanced due to this. I like structure and discipline. I think I have
great dogs because of it. During the day they can cuddle on the bed all they
want, just not while we sleep. We do all sleep in one room though, we're a pack.
But if private time is needed then the pups get locked out and gladly go to the
couch, lol. Basically at my house they are all allowed on furniture, but if mama
says "OFF" they listen and respect that.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I feel so mean now.
> My dogs all sleep in their beds. In the evening we let them cuddle in our bed for
> a little while, but once it's time for bedtime I send them off to their own sleeping
> areas. It's not because I don't like having dogs in my bed, it's just because I find
> ...


That's not mean, LS, it's good! We just put Gemma down when we want to be in bed alone, and she'll just lay in her bed and chew on her bully stick. But I love snuggling up next to her when I fall asleep. My boyfriend usually goes to bed later than me, so it's nice having Gemma to cuddle with as I fall asleep since he's not usually there.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Both mine sleep in their crates, we have tried them sleeping with us, but nobody gets any sleep then!


* when I posted this it did not show up a first. Ever since my phone updated it has been acting weird, and crashes all the time. Stupid smart phone!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I feel so mean now.
> My dogs all sleep in their beds. In the evening we let them cuddle in our bed for
> a little while, but once it's time for bedtime I send them off to their own sleeping
> areas. It's not because I don't like having dogs in my bed, it's just because I find
> ...


Same at my house, we tried to let then sleep with us but nobody got any sleep! They have their crates they sleep in.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Mine all will get off the bed/furniture when asked and stay off when told. I grew up with dogs in my bed and never had a behavior issue because of it. 

But I am also currently single and home alone 90% of the time. So I don't see much point in not inviting everyone into my room/bed. I enjoy being surrounded. But if it gets to be too much there are doggy beds on the floor for the little girls. And Morrison is happy to just sleep on the floor if I kick him off the bed.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Lordy, lordy, no wonder the the western population is dwindling whilst others flourish! No need for contraceptives in this thread!


Now that made me laugh.....:toothy8:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie sleeps in our bed, most of the time. Sometimes she'll get a burst of energy before bed though, and will ask to go downstairs and spend the night there. I prefer her sleeping with me though, especially if I'm alone. Cats are not allowed to even step foot in our bedroom.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Lordy, lordy, no wonder the the western population is dwindling whilst others flourish! No need for contraceptives in this thread!


Exercise before bed disrupts my quality of sleep...


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol Krystal! My cats airn't allowed on the second floor let alone the bedroom. I am actually slightly allergic to cats (it was worse when I was a kid) but as long as they airn't in my bedroom it isn't an issue.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*All four squeeze in where ever they can get cozy. Olivia is usually up on one of my pillows. The boys squirrel in under the blanket some where, and Justice is usually by my neck or chest area. I am completely surrounded!!! *


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Carlos sleeps under the cover right behind my knees. I toss and turn a lot and he gets up and goes around my head and tunnels under the covers and settles in behind my knees again every time I turn over. We have quite the routine! lol


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Ava (maltese) sleeps up by my face, but under the covers.

Abbey (maltese) sleeps right next to her but on top of the covers

Archie (maltese) sleeps by my feet

Moma Mia (chi) sleeps as close to me as she can get! Sometimes on top of me.

Mona Lisa sleeps in a canvas xpen next to my bed...because she's only 8 months old and I don't want her wandering during the night.

Tinker (Yorkie) is a puppy mill dog and sleeps in his crate and/or a large dog bed in my room. He moves during the night.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Odie sleeps with me curled up to my chest under a blanket but usually moves behind my knees sometime throughout the night


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Nike starts off sleeping with me then goes to her doggy bed at night and I have to bring her back on my bed :S
FILA wont go 4 feet away from us other than to pee. They both sleep wedged between my hubbeh and me.
The bed just isn't the same without my Nike!


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Lucky sleeps in her open crate until about 10 pm then she creeps into our bed. When it gets too cold she crawls in betweenour pillows. Hehe


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

My husband and I have two separate beds, (before we were married I owned a orthepedic bed, that is a miracle for my bad back but its too small for the both of us) the beds are butted together in a L shape so the 3 girls can go to either bed.

Most nights it starts out with Oreo with the hubby on top of his covers, I have Honey and Boo on either side of me under my covers. Then at some point Oreo gets cold or instintictvly knows I am in pain and she will come over and crawl under and right against my herniated disks. That warmth is such a blessing! When she does that Honey goes up onto my bad hip. Because of the pain I can't roll over easily so with both of them lying that way they are giving me double heating zone-- I actually get pain relief and can sleep longer. None of the girls can touch the other,though, that is just not ok with them and they will fight over my body curves as if it was prime real estate, LOL


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

In their crate! 

Being a germaphobe and smellaphobe, I really can't cope with the thought of litle poo & wee paws walking around in/on my bed & pillows leaving little traces behind, and, even though they're bathed every 10 days, I really do prefer the smell of YSL or ODL on my bedding as opposed to _eu de toilette Dog by Stinky Pants With Dags_.

Oh god, just thinking of their grotesque Dutch Ovens is enough to make me heave-ho, and call for Ruth! Now, who's going to ask what a Dutch Oven is, I wonder, rolls eyes whilst smiling.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bijou sleeps curled into my neck! or curled around my head on my pillow.
Mimi sleeps in her bed on the floor, she cannot hold herself at night so needs access to her pee pad. 
Bijou is a little camel! 


With respect to dogs being dirty or causing your bed to smell my experience has been contrary in fact usually Bijou smells like my perfume 

My experience has been that small dogs tend to smell a lot less than larger breeds that shed copiously & drool! I suppose it varies on the dog, but mine don't even roll around in the grass outside! 

I guess my husband is right, they are diva dogs 
Which quite honestly suits me just fine! to each their own.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh wow, where can I buy some of these dogs whose feet don't touch potty pads or the ground!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby gets wiped with baby wipes at night. He also gets brushed and gets his teeth brushed every night. It's our bedtime ritual and it makes sure he's clean before bed. Lol.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I have REALLY bad OCD and anxiety and have a big fear of germs. But dogs/animals have never bothered me. And I also wipe off my dogs paws after they come inside and before bed. It's a ritual for me also.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I clean Kalisee's's feet too at night. Big dogs do indeed smell more. I remember my huge boy dog (may he RIP) one paw was rougly the size of her head...He smelled much more.
When you came to my house you knew there was a dog somewhere and I do clean. Whereas with this little one, you have to actually see her. Even the pee pads dont smell. This is why I have no problem if she steps in the sheets. With my big doggy, not only did he take up half the bed, I would not let him because he did smell, no matter how clean he was.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oh wow, where can I buy some of these dogs whose feet don't touch potty pads or the ground!!!


Couldn't tell you, suppose I'm just lucky! 
I do find it odd that you're ok with rotting pieces of lamb heart and ribs festering in the cushions of a dog bed, or how that scenario even occured in the first place! but oppose to your dogs sleeping in bed with you? :twisted:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kalisee said:


> I clean Kalisee's's feet too at night. Big dogs do indeed smell more. I remember my huge boy dog (may he RIP) one paw was rougly the size of her head...He smelled much more.
> When you came to my house you knew there was a dog somewhere and I do clean. Whereas with this little one, you have to actually see her. Even the pee pads dont smell. This is why I have no problem if she steps in the sheets. With my big doggy, not only did he take up half the bed, I would not let him because he did smell, no matter how clean he was.


Exactly!  and the lovely thing with pee pads is the whole point of them is to ABSORB the urine :lol: 
Imagine all the people who allow cats on their beds cats dig around in a litter box! that's gross to me, by far in comparison to a pee pad.

Having owned big dogs, I agree wholeheartedly they just smell! despite how clean you keep them.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Well the 3 amigos Like to sleep under the blankets by our feet but when brad works nights Quark usually ends up On brads Pillow and Hugo has his own feather pillow and blanket beside mine and thats where he sleeps... he has to be able to see me or feel me at all times or he gets upset...


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> In their crate!
> 
> Being a germaphobe and smellaphobe, I really can't cope with the thought of litle poo & wee paws walking around in/on my bed & pillows leaving little traces behind, and, even though they're bathed every 10 days, I really do prefer the smell of YSL or ODL on my bedding as opposed to eu de toilette Dog by Stinky Pants With Dags.
> 
> Oh god, just thinking of their grotesque Dutch Ovens is enough to make me heave-ho, and call for Ruth! Now, who's going to ask what a Dutch Oven is, I wonder, rolls eyes whilst smiling


Dee, you are hilarious! Not sure that the non Aussies will even know what dags are but I discoverd that Winnie had them when he was on my lap last night - yuk! And he walked in poop this morning, I need to teach that boy some better manners. Hubby is a germaphobe too so there is just no way they would ever be in our bed but now I agree with him!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I feel so mean now.
> My dogs all sleep in their beds. In the evening we let them cuddle in our bed for
> a little while, but once it's time for bedtime I send them off to their own sleeping
> areas. It's not because I don't like having dogs in my bed, it's just because I find
> ...


That is just like it is at my house, and I too feel guilty reading these threads sometimes! My dogs sleep in a crate for a year- then on their own bed in my room. In the mornings sometimes we invite them up to cuddle sometimes, but when it is over its over. During the day they can be on the furniture (unless I tell them not too) but not allowed on the bed without us there. I think we have nearly identical ideas about how our dogs should live and be disciplined and their level of freedom- so it doesn't surprise me we have the same rules- Love you LS!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> That is just like it is at my house, and I too feel guilty reading these threads sometimes! My dogs sleep in a crate for a year- then on their own bed in my room. In the mornings sometimes we invite them up to cuddle sometimes, but when it is over its over. During the day they can be on the furniture (unless I tell them not too) but not allowed on the bed without us there. I think we have nearly identical ideas about how our dogs should live and be disciplined and their level of freedom- so it doesn't surprise me we have the same rules- Love you LS!!!


This is just like us too. We all have lovely cuddle time on the couch together every night and in the mornings on weekends but then everyone sleeps in their own beds, which is upstairs for people and downstairs for dogs. I think it does help them understand who's boss in the house (although Axle is forever comming up with new ways to get through the baby gate so he can get into our bed) and was one of out ground rules, along with no feeding from the table, when we decided to get a dog.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I'm glad we all have our sleeping arrangements that work for us. I hope we can keep this thread on topic and kind. What works for some won't work for others.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

KayC said:


> I'm glad we all have our sleeping arrangements that work for us. I hope we can keep this thread on topic and kind. What works for some won't work for others.


I hope I don't sound critical of others! I am almost in tears now that I might have made someone feel bad about sleeping with their dogs. Cause that is totally fine and cool and I actually feel a little bad I don't do it- it is something I struggle with. I thought it was interesting to see where everyone's dogs sleep and their reasoning behind it. So sorry all internet people, I love you all!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

No need to worry. Some of us have them in our bed and some of us don't. Just do what's best for you. 




doginthedesert said:


> I hope I don't sound critical of others! I am almost in tears now that I might have made someone feel bad about sleeping with their dogs. Cause that is totally fine and cool and I actually feel a little bad I don't do it- it is something I struggle with. I thought it was interesting to see where everyone's dogs sleep and their reasoning behind it. So sorry all internet people, I love you all!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> I hope I don't sound critical of others! I am almost in tears now that I might have made someone feel bad about sleeping with their dogs. I love you all!


The thought of you being critical did not cross my mind at all. I dont feel like a germy person, for instance, because I let my little one come on the bed when shes not in her own. I feel guilty that I said my poor dog that I had a few years ago and who has died, smelled and I didnt allow him on the bed. That doesnt mean that people who let dogs that are smelly on the bed are worthy of critism. Everyone does what they want in their own home and it would be a shame if that became a debate when it has to do with something "cozy". 

I for one, speaking for myself, do not think ill of you. I guess I love you too just for you saying what you did! :daisy:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone is being critical or mean here. 

I think it's funny that some people don't like their dogs sleeping in bed with them because they are smelly, though (not funny in a bad way). One of the main reasons I love and wanted another Chi is because they are not smelly and greasy to me and for that I don't mind sleeping with them! I probably would not want a big dog sleeping in bed with me. I love big dogs, but I can't stand how smelly and greasy they can be. I don't even like to pat bigger dogs because I hate that grimey feeling on my fingers after. Is this just due to poor diet in all of the larger breed dogs I've encountered and known? Or is it unavoidable to have just a bit greasier fur in larger breeds? There are large breeds that I love and would love to live with, but I just can not get over that greasy, smelly fur!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Is this just due to poor diet in all of the larger breed dogs I've encountered and known?


My big dog ate even better quality food than Kalisee (better times financially) , I hate to admit.... so I dont know. He shed alot and was alot heavier (82 pounds) so that was another issue, too much hair. He had a lot thicker skin too. He loved the bath but I did not wash his paws every single day like I do with the little one. I love dogs but I just didnt like to let my big dog sleep in the bed. Plus he hogged up all the room and laying down he was taller than I.:toothy9:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's totally true - what works for some doesn't work for others. And this is true also from dog to dog. Odie sleeps in bed with us, but when we had a mini schnauzer, he didn't sleep in our room at all. In fact, if we brought him on the bed, he didn't want to be there. I still think it's important to crate train before inviting a dog to sleep on your bed though.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

The reason they started sleeping on our beds is coz my husband gave in to their wailing  Now we can't sleep without them!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Morrison is a Lab/Beagle/Basset and doesent smell at all. Which is surprising because Beagles especially tend to have a "Ode de hound". But even the female Beagle I fostered was not stinky. And I was under no illusions. I would literally put my nose to her coat and sniff and smelled no difference between her and my little dogs. 

My yellow Labrador that recently passed never ever stunk either. Neither did my Lab/St Bernard mix I owned as a teen. 

But I have city dogs so they don't really get the chance to go and roll in great smelling things.

I also don't bath my dogs often. I literally bath Morrison 1-2 times a YEAR because he just doesent need it. I do the same for my other dogs. Unless someone accidently gets poo/pee on themselves I see no point in constant baths.


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

Thor sleeps under the covers usually by my ankles but sometimes he cuddles up next to me  He can be a bit of a bed hog at times too.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili (5 months 3 weeks) sleeps in his open crate in the bathroom with a baby gate so he cant wander around the house at night. Before bed time he hangs out with us in the bed while we watch TV. Most of the time When he gets tired he will go to his crate himself. When he is at work with me he sleeps under my desk on a blanket. I also have a big dog and she sleeps in bed with us for part of the night. Sometimes it gets to warm for her and she goes to the living room witch gives us room to spread out alittle:toothy9:
When Chili gets older I will put his crate in the bedroom and It will be his pick where he sleeps. I agree that a big dog smells up a house more than a little dog but in my case it is because there is 85 lbs more dog to smell.


----------



## Derision (Dec 7, 2011)

She sleeps right here:


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

The 2 heelers and 2 bostons all sleep in crates in our room, and our chi sleeps under the covers in betweeen my husband and I. He used to sleep in a crate but has decided he doesn't like it and cries so pitifully that he started sleeping with us, something my hubby said would never happen. lol Now I try to get Titus to go to his crate and hubby lets him out. He's whipped!


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

AJ that pic is priceless! LOL


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hmm I still have to decide. Will get my rescue dog Friday the 6th. Doggie bed downstairs, or doggie bed in my room or in my bed? During the day he stays in his crate.
It's the hair thing. I have always been a bit anal but may be time to change?


----------

